# Does anyone know what I have here?



## Haynes12 (Jun 22, 2012)

Found this in an old barn and would like to know if it is worth anything.

Can someone help me out?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 22, 2012)

*scooter*

These scooters of this type were made by lots of companies and it's very hard to say who made it without some markings or you happen to find aknown one to compare it to. In my opion in this condition it has little or no value. even fixed up maybe $20 based on the ones I've sold. You could probably paint the frame red, the handle bars black, tie something on for tires. Put a little flower box on the platform with flowers in it and sell it. I think it woud look cool that way.


----------



## Haynes12 (Jun 22, 2012)

*scooter*

Thanks! I will see if I can find some markings to identify or just get my Art & Crafts and sell it that way...haha!


----------



## ggntr1981 (Jul 19, 2012)

*i have clean one*

i have a nice mint condition one not sure of make and what not but here is picture.  the seat folds down


----------

